# Yes I bought one of these, yes I actually like it - go ahead and start laughing



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Grampa always said, "The right tool for the job is the one you own!"

And now you own it. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ….

(Just kidding!)

Looks great, Congrats!


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice review, thanks Joe. So, 7.5 amp must make it a 3/4 hp motor? That's pretty stout for a 4" jointer. I actually sold my Delta 6" jointer with a 1 hp motor, and I'm not sure how soon I'll be buying another. Like you, I am enjoying hand jointing, but I have a stockpile of gnarly curly maple that needs face jointing, and let's just say I'm not in a hurry for that workout. Congrats on the tool!


----------



## don1960 (Jan 16, 2011)

If that's anything like their tabletop 6" jointer, I can see why you like it.

I had their 6" tabletop model for a while, and I can say the same things about it that you say about this one. Only drawback was the length of the board one can use effectively.

I'd say you were right on with the review.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review, I had a table top Delta for yrs. I just out grew it for what I was trying to accomplish. I would have kept it for using on small quick things but gave it to my pops as he didn't have a jointer at the time. Tools are like anything else; they have uses and serve a purpose. If it works for you guys then so be it!!!!

Congrats to you and enjoy!


----------



## jasonR (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm confused. Did you or did you not buy a Justin Bieber album?

(Thanks for the review.)


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Our wood father in WOOD heaven, please for give this purchase.

Anyway, I have the 6" Model and it does just what I need it to do.

Thanks for the review


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Good review and sense of humor. No shame with owning one as long as it fits your needs. You mention it's loud, so turn up the volume to hear your new Bieber album while you use it….


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

No Bieber music, but this is the bieber of jointers.. I put another 10 board feet through it today for an end grain board I am making. It's still in the clamps, but I don't think I'll need the router plane.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Like I tell my sons, Don't be hating the Bieber. He drives around in a Brinks truck and has all kinds of girls chasing him. Not too shabby.

Good review.


----------



## Zepluros (Jan 20, 2013)

I acquired one accidentally so I can dispense with the taunts about my or Bieber's virility. My neighbor is a pipe line worker gone for long periods of time and I do things for him that needs a little thought behind it. He had one of these on his shop floor getting kicked around by others and rained on and mud spatter on it so I took it home, cleaned it up, sharpened the dull blades, I made a magnetic blade holder to use with my diamond hones and it worked our very well.
I'm amazed how well this works! Where was this when I was still playing around with violins? The only drawbacik is it only does 4 inches and I don't see a way to remove the guard to give it more. I suppose if it were mine I'd get creative here, and I do intend to get one as I have a Lays Potato Chip Van Wood Shop. Small, small.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL!!! (you said I could?)


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I would just be careful - every time I go to Sears they have one of these with a broken table in the discount area.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Dhazelton, it's not packaged very well. If anyone decides to get one of this, it's definitely an IN STORE purchase and check the box for damage. There is very little protection in the box and the fence can just bang around at will. I actually refused the first box they brought out to my car.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

I had a craftsmen tabletop jointer (what they sell ~4 years ago) before and agree with what you said. They really are a class above the cheap tabletop jointers out there now (including the "new" Porter Cable one, and all others with an aluminum extrusion as fence).

Universal motor aside, the craftsmen joint was quite heavy with solid cast iron table AND fence (I guess everything is granite nowadays). Not much compromised if one is starved for space and can only accommodate a tabletop jointer.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have always advised folks against buying small bench top jointers and still do ,unless their using them for small projects less than 3" long. So I think you've got the right tool for the job Joe. Thanks for the Review.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Jim, I would say the limit is a pretty hard 30". I have not been able to get a PERFECT edge on anything even an inch longer than that. Anything over 2 feet requires very careful feeding and really light passes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I am actually surprised;

1. you FOUND a salesperson at Sears 
2. they had one in stock, 
3. you also found the Justin Beiber album you wanted, 
4. they had that in stock. 
Exactly, and be honest, how long did this purchase take and how much money did you use to bribe people at the store to wait on you? (Laughing)


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I was smart. I called ahead to verify stock, they had 3. They must work on commission because they guy I spoke with was insistent I see him when I came in. As always with sears, the price online was drastically cheaper than in the store. They gave me some BS that the website price is online only. I told the guy that was not a problem, I'll just whip out my smart phone, but it online, and select in-store pickup. After some dirty looks, he agreed to the $45.00 price adjustment and keyed it in.

The first box they brought me was damaged. I said "no thanks, go get another one". The guy then said it should be fine and I could return it if there were any issues. I told him to just bring it to the register now so I could return it for another and save everyone the trouble of resealing the box. Again, he gave me a dirty look and brought out one in a perfectly clean and crisp box.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

Joe, I love the story about how you strong-armed the salesman at Sears. They have the worst employees I've ever experienced (in the tool dept. at least). Congrats on the new jointer, glad it's working out for you. I'm currently saving up for a beastly 8", but everyone's needs are different. Your review is very well written and spells out the advantages and shortcomings of the machine perfectly.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Their employees do suck. God forbid you actually have any questions other than "do you have this in stock". I've spoken to far more knowledgeable and helpful people at Harbor Freight. I also wonder how many people fall for the "different price online only" scam. They tried to pull the same thing when I bought my bandsaw and router. Between those items alone, I would have paid Sears and extra $270.00 in the difference between online and in-store pricing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Sears is bad but Lowes tops my list of all time stupid with this one: Holding a item in my hand bought the day before by my Father at the same store I asked where these were. The answer: "They don't make those anymore." Really I asked showing a receipt from the day before, "So did this happen yesterday or this morning." His answer, "I am not sure."

Yes folks it is a true story and I confess to having laughed and called him a moron. Sometimes I cannot hold the tongue back in the face of overwhelming stupidity. (Laughing)


----------



## rustythebailiff (Jan 31, 2013)

I've read this review over several times, as I am considering getting one, or one like it, as well. Like you, I don't have space for any more large tools, literally. If I get another floor tool I won't be able to get into my shop. Plus, most if not all the work I do is on 24" or less material, so this type of machine should work well.

After reading all the other comments here and on other sites I know most guys don't see these as viable machines, but I think for my small stuff it should do what I need it to do.

Thanks for the good review, it helped out a lot


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

If 24" is your limit, this will do a fantastic job with edge jointing. Likewise, face jointing up to 4" wide at that length yields excellent results as well. When face jointing at the full width, I find the lighter the cut, the better the result.

I don't regret this purchase at all and I use this jointer a lot more than I thought I ever would.


----------

